# Virgin cock up



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Watch the short video too

https://www.moneysavingexpert.com/n...6&utm_campaign=nt-oneliners-one&utm_content=3


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

"virgin cock up"...that's nearly an oxymoron!!:grin2:


Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's the way I tell em G


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Virgin as in their wisdom wanted to pay less to UKTV for their goods but at the same time put up their prices, think they may have got into the supermarket ways, pay bugger all for produce to increase their profit margins.
That reminds me I must follow up switching my phone number to voip then I can dump Virgin even though I have been with them since the '90s, loyalty means nothing.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

GMJ said:


> "virgin cock up"...that's nearly an oxymoron!!:grin2:
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Glad I'm not the only one with a smutty mind!:wink2:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

BT are putting up their line rental and I read in the Which magazine that due to this price rise you could end your contract without being penalised so I rang BT and now have a much better set up with them at almost half the price. .........it was a pound well spent on the trial of the Which magazine.:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We renegotiated our Virgin down to £47, I warned them that I would cancel if they put the price up within 12 months, and informed them the call was being recorded, we are not in a contract, and only have to give 30 days to leave.

I asked about ditching the phone, but it would only save £1 per month, seems pointless.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The saga continues, Got a email today from Virgin, it's a docusign for a 12 month contract, which is not part of the agreement I set up a week, ago so I ring them up, I was on the phone for 1:17:23 in total, the last 2 of which I was put through to someone who's first question was how can I help you FFS I told her what had been agreed, sort it out or we're off and hung up.


----------



## yarmouth (Nov 1, 2017)

I done the deal with Virgin last year, last thing I said to them will you be increasing the price in a couple of months as you normally do? No we won't do that, he was right, even before I made my first's months payment they sent me an email about a price increase. Told them where to go.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

caulkhead said:


> Glad I'm not the only one with a smutty mind!:wink2:


My first thought, but daren´t say anything me being a lady and all that.0


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hand on heart there was no forethought, I was too pee'd off at the time to think of humour.


When did that happen Gerty?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Hand on heart there was no forethought, I was too pee'd off at the time to think of humour.
> 
> When did that happen Gerty?


You've heard of people being gob smacked, well consider yourself smack lucky.


----------

